# MECCA | Projects & Construction



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*16january*​


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*15 days ago







*


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Shakeel (Jan 25, 2008)

Not Mecca but Makkah.


----------



## LivinAWestLife (Aug 24, 2019)

Shakeel said:


> Not Mecca but Makkah.


Mecca is the English name, much like München is Munich.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Shakeel (Jan 25, 2008)

LivinAWestLife said:


> Mecca is the English name, much like München is Munich.


So y do you say mecca of all things. Sounds like hub.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*world first the line city was complete in Makka before NEOM *


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*Jabal omar new buldings*


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

*New royal decree a boost for Makkah’s Masar project*
ARAB NEWS
04 April 2021











Masar — whose core component is King Abdul Aziz Road — is considered a modern signature landmark and an urban destination with multiple features.
Short Url








*New royal decree a boost for Makkah’s Masar project*
Yasser Abuateek, chief executive of Umm Alqura for Development and Construction (UAQ) — the owner and developer of the Masar destination in Makkah — has expressed gratitude and thanked King Salman and Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, for a recent royal decree to issue four title deeds for the...







arab.news
Yasser Abuateek, chief executive of Umm Alqura for Development and Construction (UAQ) — the owner and developer of the Masar destination in Makkah — has expressed gratitude and thanked King Salman and Crown Prince Mohammed bin Salman, for a recent royal decree to issue four title deeds for the upcoming project. The royal directive, Abuateek said, confirms the rulers’ great interest in the holy city’s vital development projects.
Abuateek added that the support from the leadership reflects the importance of Masar, also known as King Abdul Aziz Road Project, and its role in contributing to sustainable development in line with the programs of Saudi Vision 2030, improving the quality of life of the residents and visitors of Makkah, and enhancing the services provided to Hajj and Umrah pilgrims. He also thanked the Royal Commission for Makkah City and Holy Sites and the State Properties General Authority for their efforts in supporting the issuance of unified title deeds for the destination.
The unified title deeds, considered a substitute for all the title deeds of the 3,626 properties on which the project is based, are an effective mechanism and a regulatory tool for the concerned authorities to address the obstacles facing megaprojects. The issuance of the unified title deeds also marks the first step toward completing Masar’s initial public offering (IPO) and attracting investments. The unified title deeds will have a role in encouraging the private sector to be a part of and contribute to development projects, by strengthening the current and future funding capacity aimed at accelerating the project completion pace and providing a safe, long-term investment environment.
Abuateek said that Masar focuses on integrated infrastructure development based on the concept of comprehensive mobility. He noted that the royal decree will promote the destination that aims to create a development environment by introducing the concept of real estate investment collateral and pave the way for investment opportunities for operators of Hajj and Umrah services, as well as in the hotel and residential sectors and business centers.
“Masar sets itself apart from other traditional real estate development projects by focusing on implementing an integrated development structure based on a unique infrastructure established for the next 100 years, including service facilities that extend over the entire destination, thus providing fully equipped lands for development by the developer or investors,” Abuateek said.
Masar — whose core component is King Abdul Aziz Road — is considered a modern signature landmark and an urban destination with multiple features. Located in the western part of Makkah and spanning a total area of 1.25 million square meters, the destination includes a pedestrian walkway, utility gallery and other routes such as the Bus Rapid Transit network route and the Makkah Metro route, as well as car parks and bridges connecting the destination to the strategically important western entrance of Makkah.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

The gateway is a large-scale, mixed-use development sited at the threshold between the Masjid Al-Haram (Great Mosque) and the vast King Abdul Aziz Road (KAAR) urban development project in Makkah. This six-building complex designed by Omrania/HOK will be among the most emblematic, and earliest realized, pieces of the KAAR master plan, which is organized along a 3.65-kilometer central pedestrian boulevard and adjoining roads. The gateway development includes the following program components:



Two 5-star hotel towers
Luxury residential tower (Grade A) / Serviced Apartment units
4-star hotel tower
Two upscale retail/shopping centers (malls) – 6 stories each
Sky lobby and roof garden amenities
Public plazas accessible from pedestrian boulevard above a Bus rapid Transit (BRT) station.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

Hilton today announced the signing of a management agreement with Umm Al Qura Development and Construction Company to open the world’s largest Hilton Garden Inn with 1,560 rooms and a 392-suite Embassy Suites by Hilton, both located in King Abdul Aziz Road project in Makkah.

This signing includes the world’s *largest* Hilton Garden Inn and first Embassy Suites by Hilton to open in Makkah in *2024*

“The King Abdul Aziz Road development is set to reshape the landscape of Makkah and how people interact with the city. The development will include a main boulevard, pedestrian pathways and a metro network and will improve connectivity to the Grand Mosque for both the people within Makkah and those visiting the city through different transportation hubs,” said Eng. Mohammad Al Ganawi, Chief Executive Officer of Umm Al Qura Development and Construction Company. “We are delighted to be partnering with Hilton to open these two landmark hotels which will form an important part of the King Abdul Aziz Road project.”


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

People used to call it the new Vegas, but Las Vegas is actually really humble compared to these excesses. Are the rollercoasters under construction yet?


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

Hyatt Hotels Corporation announced today that a Hyatt affiliate has entered into a management agreement with Umm Alqura for development and construction of a Grand Hyatt branded hotel in the Holy City of Makkah in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia. Located in close proximity to the Grand Mosque, the hotel will be an integral component of the King Abdul Aziz Road (*KAAR*) mixed-use urban development project, designed to support one of the fastest-growing religious tourism markets in the world.

Slated to *open in January 2025*, Grand Hyatt Makkah will be the first Grand Hyatt hotel in Makkah and the second Grand Hyatt hotel in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia, joining Grand Hyatt Al Khobar which is slated to open in 2020. The hotel is uniquely designed to celebrate iconic cultural facets and evoke a welcoming service to create exceptional moments for its guests. Grand Hyatt Makkah will feature interiors that integrate materials and artwork representing Islamic tradition, whilst maintaining the detailed design and luxurious services synonymous with the Grand Hyatt brand.





















*Hospitality Net – Home*
Visit Hospitality Net for up-to-the-minute hotel industry news, opinion articles, breaking news, hotel openings, appointments, industry events and conferences and feature stories. Hospitality Net provides trusted world news as well as local and regional perspectives. Also hotelschools and...







www.hospitalitynet.org


----------



## ShuyangZhao (Sep 3, 2021)

I really wonder whether these buildings will use terracotta facades..?


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

A rendition of the upcoming Taj hotel in Makkah
A rendition of the upcoming Taj hotel in Makkah
*The Taj is opening a hotel in the holy city of Makkah*
*THIS WILL BE THE GROUP'S FIRST PROPERTY IN SAUDI ARABIA*

The Indian Hotels Company Limited (IHCL) has announced that it will open a Taj hotel in the holy city of Makkah (also, Mecca) in five years. This will be Taj group's first property in Saudi Arabia, and the fourth in the Middle East and North America region.
*A Taj hotel in Makkah*
IHCL has partnered with Umm Al Qura Development and Construction Company to build the Taj hotel in King Abdul Aziz Road (KAAR) project, one of the largest urban rejuvenation projects in the city of Makkah. The hotel will be situated within walking distance from the Grand Mosque (Masjid Al-Haram), the main draw for over six million pilgrims who visit the holy city of Makkah each year. It will also be close to commercial offices, retail stores and restaurants within the KAAR project, a communiqué from the company said. The hotel is slated to open in January 2023, and will have approximately 340 rooms, banqueting facilities and several restaurants to cater to all tastes.


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

4 new skyscrapers


----------



## kalim shekh (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## boss-ton (Sep 27, 2009)

Why are they doing this to mecca doesnt religion appreciate history a lot? Surrounding the kabba with dozens of brand new skyscrapers seems like its going to take a lot of the feel of the area away. Idk what do I know tho.


----------



## kalim shekh (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

Metro line


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

What is this twin tower project in the background?








Jabal Omar Makkah by KHAWAJA UMER FAROOQ on 500px.com


----------



## Faruk... (Mar 25, 2020)

A Chicagoan said:


> What is this twin tower project in the background?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This tower will be one of the most beautiful buildings in the world


----------

